# Ban on motorhomes: Portugal is preparing to change it's mind!



## jeffmossy (Jun 7, 2021)

Interdiction des camping-cars : le Portugal se prépare à changer d'avis ! - Le Monde du Camping-Car
					

Le Parlement portugais a approuvé, vendredi 28 mai 2021, un assouplissement de la réglementation relative aux camping-cars. Depuis le mois de janvier (et l’entrée en vigueur de la réforme du code de la route), il était interdit de dormir dans un camping-car en dehors des aires et des campings...




					www.lemondeducampingcar.fr


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 7, 2021)

Could not read it to im pi--ed


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 7, 2021)

Google translation of the article here:-

The Portuguese Parliament approved, Friday, May 28, 2021, a relaxation of the regulations relating to motorhomes. Since January (and the entry into force of the reform of the highway code), it was forbidden to sleep in a motorhome outside of areas and campsites. Several bills were before parliament for a vote, and now need to be the subject of parliamentary committee work.

The initiative came from the opposition parties: to organize a new parliamentary debate on the ban on motorhomes. The jn.pt website tells us the story of these debates, until their conclusion: "Parliament approved the PSD, BE, PCP and PEV bills which aim to modify the overnight stay for motorhomes". Friday May 28, a discussion allowed to put forward the different points of view. The arguments in favor of the ban are well known: avoid regrouping of motorhomes, sometimes of long duration, especially by the sea. The south and southwest of Portugal are the first concerned (Algarve, Costa Vicentina, Alentejo).

But in the end it was the opposition's arguments that won the day. The economic interest of small traders, of course, who are the first to benefit from the mass arrival of motorhomes. Then, the inconsistency of the "overnight concept" (to use the phrase used in Portuguese newspapers): people are prohibited from sleeping at night in a motorhome, but not in a car. Finally, there are not enough reception facilities in Portugal.

Intermediate regulation soon?
The final word belongs to the president of the Portuguese Motorhome Federation (FPA), quoted by the news website jn.pt: "Western European countries, such as Spain, France, Italy, Belgium, Denmark, the Netherlands, do not have prohibitive legislation. "

FOR MOTORHOMES IN PORTUGAL, "IT'S ALMOST A COMPLETE VICTORY"

The president of the Portuguese Motorhome Federation, Manuel Bragança, welcomes the decision taken by the Portuguese parliamentarians. Friday, May 28, it was decided to relax the recent reform of the highway code, which is very strict towards motorhomes.

You will find the details of this file in several of our articles. In Portugal: ban becomes the rule, we explain the new Portuguese motorhome regulations. In our article Portugal to change its mind, we announce the decision of the Portuguese parliament.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 7, 2021)

A word from the Federaçao portuguesa of coach-planning
After the decision of the Portuguese parliament, it is essential to give the floor to the Portuguese motorhome federation (FPA), through the voice of its president, Manuel Bragança. The motorhome association has indeed been very active since the adoption of the reform of the highway code, making its voice heard among politicians and public opinion. Here is the press release sent to us by Mr. Bragança.

"We are convinced that the concept of an overnight stay will be abolished"
“This Friday, the Parliament approved the bills of the PSD, BE, PCP and PEV which aim to modify the overnight stay of motorhomes, banned since January outside the places dedicated by the new article 50º-A of the code of road. They refer to the Committee on the Economy, Innovation, Public Works and Housing. […]

For our part, we are satisfied, because it is almost a complete victory. Obviously, we have to wait for what will happen in the Commission, but we are convinced that the concept of overnight stays will be abolished, which will bring everything back to the normality that we all want. "

As a reminder, the point that provokes the most controversy is what the Portuguese call the "night concept". That is, the idea that when a motorhome "stays" in a parking lot when he is in his motorhome parked overnight.


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 8, 2021)

Anything to do with the lack aeroplanes


----------



## alun145 (Aug 10, 2021)

hi Any further update from someone in Portugal?


----------



## Val54 (Aug 10, 2021)

I seem to remember that the proposed ban was upheld in a higher court or body, PaulJenny may know?


----------



## Val54 (Aug 10, 2021)

Here you go .......








						Harsh new laws for motorhomes in Portugal in the works
					

The Autocaravanista Association of Portugal has expressed its disappointment with the changes to the rules for motorhomes approved by parliament on Monday and has promised to appeal to the President of the Republic, the Constitutional Court and European bodies if the changes take place and are...




					www.theportugalnews.com


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 10, 2021)

Val54 said:


> I seem to remember that the proposed ban was upheld in a higher court or body, PaulJenny may know?


As far as I know, 
The Rules were relaxed in June.
The National Parks and many popular beach fronts are still best avoided for overnight.
Visit during the day and sleep inland. 
There are a number of Aires opening up, cheap, legal and introducing you to the real Portugal., with its laid- back feel and cheap prices.
Unlike the Resorts, you're welcome, valued and upsetting nobody.
You can buy dope and cocaine at vastly reduced prices, if you must.
Allegedly.


----------



## redhand (Aug 11, 2021)

Winter 2020 we spent a month in a new aire in parchal 3€ a night. If this is what the future holds in Portugal we for one would be very happy


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 11, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> As far as I know,
> The Rules were relaxed in June.
> The National Parks and many popular beach fronts are still best avoided for overnight.
> Visit during the day and sleep inland.
> ...


Buy some land Paul and both of you could be in for a windfall over the next few years, beer money.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 12, 2021)

redhand said:


> Winter 2020 we spent a month in a new aire in parchal 3€ a night. If this is what the future holds in Portugal we for one would be very happy


WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN recent review seems to indicate no overnight allowed ? Might be due to this debate. Pity ,cause in a good area which we would have used.


----------



## redhand (Aug 12, 2021)

I regularly check camper contact for aires we used in Portugal when we were there and all say closed, camping not allowed etc.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 12, 2021)

Mum maybe Covid ? I thought new legislation was about stopping wild camping not Aires etc ? Hoping to revisit Portugal  next month !


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 12, 2021)

redhand said:


> I regularly check camper contact for aires we used in Portugal when we were there and all say closed, camping not allowed etc.


Just checked Oarque de Gale, one of our favourites and all seems well ?


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 12, 2021)

Sorry Parque de Gale. Spellchecker!


----------



## Compo (Aug 13, 2021)

bump


----------



## Val54 (Aug 13, 2021)

This seems to be the latest situation, some lovely comments at the end of the article 








						Motorhome owners cancel demonstration in Lisbon
					

The demonstration of motor caravanners scheduled for Saturday, 24 July, in Lisbon has been cancelled by the organisation, as it considers that the legislative changes approved on 22 July by parliament respond "in great part" to the demands, namely on parking and overnight stays for motor caravans.




					www.theportugalnews.com


----------



## Tookey (Aug 13, 2021)

Val54 said:


> This seems to be the latest situation, some lovely comments at the end of the article
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James sounds lovely, I suspect by his use of English that he is a Brit, imagine the Portuguese are so happy to have his company!


----------

